# Detailing



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

So lets hear what products/cleaners/protectants you have found to give good results in your vehicle. Please share what you have found works best for dashboard, windows, carpet etc.
Thank you!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

For my Uber beaters, Windex on everything. Convenience of only needing one bottle. Cuts through grease, lifts off grime. Dries quickly.
For my personal vehicles, everything else.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

I was part of a local car wash membership called Autowash it was touch free automatic washing , self serve , vacuums, carpet shampoo, wheel cleaner , air , heck even a dog wash was included for $25 a month and it was good on any car I have had a fleet as big of 5 cars so I could wash all of them for $25 a month ) they have half a dozen locations around the Denver area however when they shut my main location down I don't use them much but I keep my membership since it's $35 now . But I may cancel it soon , now I have a membership at a better location that also does hand dry, wheel cleaning and interior mini detail it's $45 a month unlimited use and they give free breakfast away every Wednesday for members . So that's what I do , unfortunately that one is only good for one car 

I think having one of these memberships is the way to if you can find one for under $35 that also has vacuums and other cleaning stuff included . They pretty much pay for themselves, for wiping stuff down I just keep some Window Cleaner and a Universal Dash cleaner that's okay to use on leather surfaces . I do Lux so I keep it cleaner than when I was just doing X and Lyft


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

I've discovered rubbing alcohol for my windows ...I pour a bottle into a squirt bottle and go to town ...Good for ac residueresidue. ..Usually go back over it with a clean dry towel cuz I'm insane about streaks


----------

